# Zeichentrick erstellen



## lam_tr (31. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das hierrein passt, aber an sich möchte ich gern ein Zeichentrick erstellen mit Ablauf etc Animation. Kann ich irgendwie das ganze mit einer GameEngine machen? Ich habe mir sogar überlegt ob ich es mit Javafx mache.

Falls es gehen soll, hat mir jemand Gedankenstöße wie ich das angehen soll und mit welchem Framework?

Viele Grüße
lam


----------



## AndyJ (1. Jun 2017)

Ich wuerde klein anfangen und erstmal einfach auf eine Canvas pinseln. Eine Animation wird es, wenn die Canvas in kurzen Abstaenden neu gezeichnet wird.


----------



## lam_tr (1. Jun 2017)

Hallo @AndyJ 

ist es nicht besser mit Sprites zu arbeiten, dann bräuchte ich das mit dem malen nicht und könnte die Sprites per Animation bewegen.


----------



## Jardcore (1. Jun 2017)

Ich glaube Java kennt von Haus aus kein Sprite. Du könntest dir mal LibGdx anschauen. Mit dem Framework werden derzeit eine Vielzahl von Android und Java Desktop Games erstellt. Außerdem gibt es viele Tutorial dazu (Auch wenn die meisten softwaretechnisch nicht die besten sind)


----------



## AndyJ (2. Jun 2017)

lam_tr hat gesagt.:


> Hallo @AndyJ
> 
> ist es nicht besser mit Sprites zu arbeiten, dann bräuchte ich das mit dem malen nicht und könnte die Sprites per Animation bewegen.



Ein Sprite ist ja nur ein Image, das kannst du genauso auf einer Canvas plazieren. Da braucht man doch kein Framework dazu. JavaFX hat eine Canvas Komponente, Swing und SWT auch. Wenn du auf einer Gameengine bestehst, dann guck dir mal die an: https://www.lwjgl.org/
Solltest du aber Schwierigkeiten haben eine Canvas zu benutzen, dann hilft dir eine Gameengine nicht wirklich...

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## InfectedBytes (2. Jun 2017)

Kleine Randbemerkung: Weder LibGDX noch LWJGL sind Game Engine. Beides sind "nur" Frameworks, welche einem etwas Arbeit, insbesondere im Grafikbereich, abnehmen. Eine Java GameEngine wäre z.B. die jMonkeyEngine


----------



## JuKu (3. Jun 2017)

Wenn wird es so genau nehmen, dann ist LWJGL auch kein Framework, sondern eine Library.

Framework = Framework nutzt deinen Code
Library = dein Code greift auf die Library zu

Bei LWJGL greift man selbst auf die Library API zu.


----------

